# Weight of a 3 month crested gecko



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

What weight should a 6 month old crested gecko be?

I bought it in may and it was about 0.5g it's now 3g, I'm thinking it maybe should be bigger? It only eats clarks and fruit.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

my 4 month olds are 10g

your title says 3 month, and the first line of this thread says 6 months....


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

E80 said:


> What weight should a 6 month old crested gecko be?
> 
> I bought it in may and it was about 0.5g it's now 3g, I'm thinking it maybe should be bigger? It only eats clarks and fruit.


Growth rate varies hugely with animals, especially crested geckos because of the whole varying diet thing.
As long as it looks in-proportion then it's probably healthy, the diet you have it on is notorious for having slow growing animals.
You know it's weight now so i'm guessing you have some digital scales, weigh it every other week and if it's putting on weight then that's great and just keep doing what you're doing. If the weight is hovering round the same amount then don't worry too much until it stays the same for a long period of time, they sometimes have growth spurts, then stop growing for a while (or atleast slow down) then they'll grow loads again.
You need to start worrying when he drops a huge amount of weight in a short period of time. Then I would seek veterinary help.

I won't post (or advise anyone else to) the weights of what their gecko was at the same age as it'll probably do more harm than it will good.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> my 4 month olds are 10g
> 
> your title says 3 month, and the first line of this thread says 6 months....


I mean't to put 6 months, I was probably thing of the 3g lol.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Growth rate varies hugely with animals, especially crested geckos because of the whole varying diet thing.
> As long as it looks in-proportion then it's probably healthy, the diet you have it on is notorious for having slow growing animals.
> You know it's weight now so i'm guessing you have some digital scales, weigh it every other week and if it's putting on weight then that's great and just keep doing what you're doing. If the weight is hovering round the same amount then don't worry too much until it stays the same for a long period of time, they sometimes have growth spurts, then stop growing for a while (or atleast slow down) then they'll grow loads again.
> You need to start worrying when he drops a huge amount of weight in a short period of time. Then I would seek veterinary help.
> ...


Ok cheers  I'll weigh him/her more regularly and see if theirs any weight gain. I have another that I bought at the same time and he/she weighs around 2 grams more but that one eats live food as well.


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

I would not feed any extra fruit, especially if you want it to grow faster. Repashy/Clark's already contain dried fruit, but they also contain a reasonable amount of protein which is needed for growth, pure fruit contains hardly any protein and won't stimulate growth, but is full of sugars which will make your crestie feel full and discourage it from eating the protein (in the form of powdered diet) that it needs. Good luck!


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

My 6 months are sexable & are around the 16g mark.

last weighed 9/10. Been lazy, but peeps for sure has put on weight, but she's greedy. :lol2:

They will vary & if he's only eating clarkes, then he will naturally be smaller.

As Chris say's, so long as they are gaining weight, look lively & healthy & in proprtion, then they should be ok.

Maybe try the clarkes without the fruit, so it's more complete & keep offering the live food, remember no bigger than between their eye's.

Gutload the live food, dust well with vits & vary the live food offered.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

spottymint said:


> My 6 months are sexable & are around the 16g mark.
> 
> last weighed 9/10. Been lazy, but peeps for sure has put on weight, but she's greedy. :lol2:
> 
> ...


What do you feed yours?


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

E80 said:


> What do you feed yours?


1 teaspoon clarkes to 1 teaspoon fruit puree with added water & Zocal D once a week (sure people won't like that)

Locusts a couple of times a week (gutloaded + nutrobol dusted), with an odd mealie daily (Gutloaded + Dusted).

Have been trying out repashy lateley.

Main fruit Mango, papaya, peach, melon & kiwi in that order.

Roaches I'd love to try as I can feed them various things like fish flakes, layers pellets, cat food (dried) maybe other pet nuggets to get the mix of nutrients in them as well as veg. 

My pet's can live 20 odd years, I want to make sure they reach it !


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*If it isn't eating live food it will be growing at a slower rate! I have noticed this before with some of mine. The ones who eat live grow quicker and are far more weighty. Others aren't  I don't think it should be anything to worry about though. If you can see the little ones rib cage, then he could be a little underweight. *


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

E80 said:


> What weight should a 6 month old crested gecko be?
> 
> I bought it in may and it was about 0.5g it's now 3g, I'm thinking it maybe should be bigger? It only eats clarks and fruit.


If its gaining weight its ok, although it depends on what they are fed 
I would be more worried about someone selling a cresty at 0.5g that is very very small, the average weight of my hatchlings is 1.8g


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

tinyfish said:


> I would not feed any extra fruit, especially if you want it to grow faster. Repashy/Clark's already contain dried fruit, but they also contain a reasonable amount of protein which is needed for growth, pure fruit contains hardly any protein and won't stimulate growth, but is full of sugars which will make your crestie feel full and discourage it from eating the protein (in the form of powdered diet) that it needs. Good luck!


It's only once a week as a treat, They always have different types of clarks and meal worms (A few times a week) in there as well.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

LuLu said:


> *If it isn't eating live food it will be growing at a slower rate! I have noticed this before with some of mine. The ones who eat live grow quicker and are far more weighty. Others aren't  I don't think it should be anything to worry about though. If you can see the little ones rib cage, then he could be a little underweight. *


Yeah, I just weighed the one who eats live food and it weighs 5.6 g so quite a difference.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

sarasin said:


> If its gaining weight its ok, although it depends on what they are fed
> I would be more worried about someone selling a cresty at 0.5g that is very very small, the average weight of my hatchlings is 1.8g


Well that's what the scales said, unless they were wrong? I couldn't believe how tiny they were though


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

E80 said:


> Well that's what the scales said, unless they were wrong? I couldn't believe how tiny they were though


Hopefully the scales were wrong  as no-one should be selling one at that small size


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

sarasin said:


> Hopefully the scales were wrong  as no-one should be selling one at that small size


Yep 

I got a different gecko about 3 weeks before from pets at home, I think he was about 10/11 grams when I got him and he's now 24.9 g, so I guess that shows how different they are to putting on weight.


----------

